# How bad are his knees? 3rd level dressage prospect?



## 1322271927queen (Sep 17, 2012)

I want to do combined training and maybe get up to 3rd level in dressage. I'm schooling second right now. I came across this horse while looking for a horse to buy. I like big thoroughbreds but this one is huge (17hh) but his legs match his body. He doesn't look thin boned in his legs. He is over at the knee and croup high. He looks like he raced but his owner has had him since he was 3. Does he look like he has any old injuries? He is now 8yrs. old and was a trail horse for this guy who must have rode him allot by the looks of the horse's muscles. I attached a photo and a video of him trotting.


----------



## 1322271927queen (Sep 17, 2012)

*Here's another photo, video wouldn't upload*

I"ve attached another photo.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Neither photo is the best for conformation critique (a rider in one, and his lower legs covered in the second), AND I'm not the best at critiquing conformation, but he would definitely not be my first choice for 3rd level dressage.


----------



## 1322271927queen (Sep 17, 2012)

*I'm not looking for a warmblood*

I know he's long, croup high and slightly ehw necked but he has a very floaty trot, has impulsion and not all thoroughbreds have extension with impulsion. His neck isn't really long either. I'm just worried about his knees having problems and his back not being able to come round. Also his back leg looks very straight. Is it too straight to handle collection? I might only go to second level and do eventing with him.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

That high croup almost makes him look like a turning sway back. I as on the dressage prospect hunt not too long ago and in truth, I wouldn't have even made this one a consideration.

As I was told many times, any horse can get trained to a certain level..they can do the movements...whether or not they are actually competitive at that level is something else.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

pass. he is very over at the knee. almost appears tied in at the back of the knee too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My horse is slightly over at the knee but that horse is really bad, I need my horse to stand next this guy so he will look straight, lol. His neck is on upside down as well and muscled that way from incorrect riding. It's going to take some work to correct that.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

If you want to be competitive? I would pass. Plus his conformation leads me to suspect there would be soundness issues down the road...


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

1322271927queen said:


> I know he's long, croup high and slightly ehw necked but he has a very floaty trot, has impulsion and not all thoroughbreds have extension with impulsion. His neck isn't really long either. I'm just worried about his knees having problems and his back not being able to come round. Also his back leg looks very straight. Is it too straight to handle collection? I might only go to second level and do eventing with him.


You don't need a warmblood to do 3rd level dressage, but even in a TB you can do much better conformation wise. My QH is a fantastic little dressage horse- you just need to look until you find what you want. Pass on this guy if you truly want to have a 3rd level (or even second level) dressage horse as you next horse is my opinion.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Not a horse I'd expect to stay sound long term. I'd pass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

This horse has a nice head and color, but there's nothing else about him to recommend him for dressage or jumping--too many faults there, which you have pointed out. Over at the knees, ewe-necked, croup high, straight hind legs, and long cannon bones plus being 8 yrs o is not a promising combo for a sound and happy Training Level horse, much less 2-3 L. You can find something better.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's a nice looking mare who already events in VA DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1890077 - Say A Few Syllables


----------



## 1322271927queen (Sep 17, 2012)

*Thankyou*

I didn't even think about the dipping in his back, I thought he just had extremely high withers. I could probably turn him around but he's already almost 9 and he does appear to tie in behind the knee too. Apparently he jumps but I'm going to pass on him. Too risky.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Keep looking, if you genuinely want to go to 3rd level he will make it very hard for you. 
As someone said, you don't need a warmblood for Dressage - yes they are helpful, if you want to be serious about the sport, but there are certainly some very nice TB's around. I had the most beautiful TB a few years ago, 7 year old straight ottb. He had stunning paces, actually swung his back, beautifully uphill, SUPER hocks and excellent knee action. He would have piaffed until the cows came home. 
Unfortunately I had to have him euthanised due to injuries, but that is another story. 
I am a Hanoverian girl through and through, but could not go past Hugo when I saw him for sale. I hope my rising 3 yr old Hano can match him. 
Keep looking and definitely don't rule out the TB's.


----------

